# "my daddy is a liar" vid by a little girl



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I found it very moving^


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

The guy should just come to terms with what he has and hasn't got. Face the facts instead of lying to his little girl all the time. From the latter half of the vid she appears to be very upset about it?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Good video that.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

chewy_ said:


> The guy should just come to terms with what he has and hasn't got. Face the facts instead of lying to his little girl all the time. From the latter half of the vid she appears to be very upset about it?


I think you missed the essence of the video.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

My dad's a liar and a MoFo.


----------

